# A few photos to share



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

A friend took some photos for me of my mice so figured I would share as eye candy for anyone hanging about in there 

I can't figure out how to put a link to the album itself but the most recent post in my mousery page has it

https://www.facebook.com/eekmousery/

There is also an older album a few posts back if anyone is in even more desperate a need for a mousey fix!


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

you have a red buck on your page, photo dated 17 November 2016, here:

https://www.facebook.com/eekmousery/pho ... =3&theater

would it be too much to see a higher quality image of him (provided hes still around) his color and pattern .. it's fascinating to me. Maybe I'm just weird like that!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Psy said:


> you have a red buck on your page, photo dated 17 November 2016, here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/eekmousery/pho ... =3&theater
> 
> would it be too much to see a higher quality image of him (provided hes still around) his color and pattern .. it's fascinating to me. Maybe I'm just weird like that!


I don't have a higher quality picture of him but I have one of his son (satin fawn) and daughter (another red)

The daughter is a lot sootier than him though since her mum was a black x-brindle

Son:


















Daughter:









I can get more pictures from different angles if you want more


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

That color is just so vivid, I love it. if you lived closer I would be making an offer! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeh I love the color too, really like how the satin makes it so shiny but non satin is also pretty.

Hoping to breed those two together soon


----------

